# GTA IV The Lost And The Damned (xbox 360)



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

The new downloadable episodes are finally out for the 360 on the 17th of feb to buy from xbox marketplace, they look pretty good aswell :thumb:

http://www.rockstargames.com/thelostanddamned/index2.html


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

will be downloading it as soon as my live works!
i'm having trouble with Late Checkout! really getting on my nerves!


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

any idea of the cost?


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

Ollie_Escort said:


> any idea of the cost?


apparently 1600 points or around £15 :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

although i bought GTA on the ps3 ( i needed a game to justify its purchase lol) i think the GTA series is on its **** myself.will be watching with interest what people think about this though.


----------



## stig (Feb 16, 2009)

So far, I reckon it's great. A sort of 'Full Throttle' for 2009!


----------

